# banners and pillow case dresses??



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I think there is a family that makes banners (I think the same family had a daughter who makes cute pillowcase dresses) Can someone with more brain cells than me, help me?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My dd makes pillow case dresses but we don't make banners.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

lol If I could just get 50% right in everything I do...Do you have a web site?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

kootiez.com is dd's website.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shoot. I am blocking on who this is that you're thinking about, Peggy Sue. I want to say Sheryl but the rest is rather fuzzy.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Someone's daughter made these and I remember looking at them as an addendum to her soap page. I can't remember who it was.


----------

